# What colour is he?



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I have no clue what you'd call the color because I'm no good at that, but I will say he is way to ugly for anyone to own and I will gladly take him off your hands for you :wink: Im just kidding he is GORGEOUS!! I seriously am in love with his color!


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

Awe thank you c: 
I love his colour, its funky and when I saw his tail, I was like wow thats the most unusual thing I've ever seen. But yes, he's a gorgeous boy c:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd lay odds he's a gray, which is why he's graying out in some areas and funky colors in others.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't think Arabians have the cream gene in their gene pool, so if he's pure Arab he can't be smoky black. He looks like either a brown or black that's going grey. Any idea what his parents were?


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

He's pure Egyptian Arabian, I don't actually know what his parents were but my sister had him before me and she had talked to the breeder and he had said to my sister that he would likely turn out black but with all that grey and brown in him, I just don't know if he's right or not.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

He is greying out. He also needs some more groceries. My arabian colts ate me out of house and home at his age!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If he's purebred, there's no way he can ever be smoky black. He's going gray, which is why he looks so funkily colored at the moment.

If he's purebred, where are his papers? They'll indicate the color of both the sire and dam, but you can bet at least one of them was gray.


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh yeah I know he's thin, I made a post in Nutrition about that because I had some issues. So since you have Arabians maybe you could go read that for me and give some suggestions?  
Pwetty pwease c:


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> If he's purebred, there's no way he can ever be smoky black. He's going gray, which is why he looks so funkily colored at the moment.
> 
> If he's purebred, where are his papers? They'll indicate the color of both the sire and dam, but you can bet at least one of them was gray.


I feel really stupid for not looking at the papers. I'm going to go quickly check and I'll let you know what they say and maybe that will help more with determining his colour?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, going gray. I'm guessing his base color is black under the gray.


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

His papers say he is grey, but I don't understand the whole black and brown thing going on here. And it doesn't say what colours the sire and dam are.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Look on the back of his registration papers; it should have his pedigree back at least 4 to 5 generations. His parents' names will be on there with a letter designation. G is gray, C is chestnut, B is bay, etc. 

Yes, his breeders got it right, he's a gray.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The reason he's got the whole black and brown thing going on is because gray isn't a base color, it's a modifier. All gray horses are born another color; chestnut, black, bay, palomino, buckskin, etc. As they age, the gray gene kind of takes over and causes them to go gray...and eventually, white.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Grey*

Yes, it looks like he was born black, and the grey slowly comes it and starts to leach the black away. So black can look lighter and brownish. They can even go through a period when they look like they are buckskin or dunnish. They can also sunbleach.


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahh, does anyone by chance have a photo of what it might turn out like? I'm kinda curious.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would say he is greying out. Since he is SE , are his parents sway backed ? if so you need to have him tested for the genetic disease they get. WS arabians knows the proper term.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wasn't aware SEs were prone to lordosis. If he had it, I'd think it would have shown up by now. The horse is just young, weedy and needs more food and muscle.

You want to see a gray Arabian? Here's mine. He's Polish, not SE, but you get the idea. Your boy will probably look a lot like mine, except maybe he won't be fleabitten.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Google "grey horse" and you'll see the wide spectrum of what a grey horse can phase through, most end up predominantly white with a grey muzzle.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

WHAT??? hes going to be a way lighter color 0.0 thats.. awesome.. you should keep us updated with out he changes!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

When I first got Casper he was a steel colored dapple gray with a black mane and tail. He was 5 y/o. He's now 15, and although is pretty much all white at this point, he still has some black hairs in his tail. His mane though, is completely white.


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> I wasn't aware SEs were prone to lordosis. If he had it, I'd think it would have shown up by now. The horse is just young, weedy and needs more food and muscle.
> 
> You want to see a gray Arabian? Here's mine. He's Polish, not SE, but you get the idea. Your boy will probably look a lot like mine, except maybe he won't be fleabitten.


I really love that colour. If he turned out like that, I'd be so happy. I never knew horses can go from such a dark colour when they're young to almost white. And what do you mean by SE? I will definitely keep you guys updated on his changes. I started a journal awhile ago but I haven't really updated it lately but for his colours sake, every month or so I'll post a new photo. The one thats in the post is from probably a month or so ago so I'll fix him up and take one tonight and I'll post it here.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SE-Straight Egyptian, which is what horses who are from _only_ Egyptian lines are called.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes. All grey horses start out a dark color- be it bay, black, chestnut....etc... And then they start to change to grey.... And end up looking pure white. I will attempt to post pictures later of a few of my foals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahh okay. So I got him all dolled up but when I took the photos in the sun and in the shade they didn't turn out as good as I thought they would but he's got a heck of a lot more grey in him now and his tail has really changed. I never really noticed and I see him every day. Here's a few photos. Sorry if they're not the best.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:shock::shock: Poor skinny guy is for sure grey. How long have you had him>


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

horselover.. its more than the sway back its called CA . it appears like wobbles or little bit of uncoordinated movement . Dont know when it shows and you can google genetic disease in Egyptian Arabian horses. I have an arab mare SE, good lineage from what I have been told, she is super swayed, and her hind end moves way different from her front end, and its gotten worse as she ages (now 17) . I rescued her , put 300lbs on her and kept her from being someones brood mare. I am still shaking my head that they even bred her , she has many faults.


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

stevenson said:


> horselover.. its more than the sway back its called CA . it appears like wobbles or little bit of uncoordinated movement . Dont know when it shows and you can google genetic disease in Egyptian Arabian horses. I have an arab mare SE, good lineage from what I have been told, she is super swayed, and her hind end moves way different from her front end, and its gotten worse as she ages (now 17) . I rescued her , put 300lbs on her and kept her from being someones brood mare. I am still shaking my head that they even bred her , she has many faults.


I don't really understand what you just said, are you saying he has or may have some sort of disease? I don't really know what you mean..


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That has got to be the most darling face I have ever seen! I just want to kiss him! 

I am onboard w/ Speed on the color. My hunt pony was sold to me as a blue roan and was very much the color of yours. Will try to post pics of him at around 4 and now at 14 when I get to a different computer. This one won't do it for some crazy reason (I get a this page can't be displayed note)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For what it's worth, my guy was born a buckskin.

This is what he looked like when I got him at 3 (please excuse the crappy picture, it's the best I have of his color at that time)










And this is what he looks like now, at 11. He does have a fairly large number of fleabites, but they are yellow so they are difficult to see unless you are right up close.










EDITED TO ADD: Here, you can better see his fleabites...and also the bloodmark on his face. Technically it's called a "bloody shoulder mark", but since it's on his head, I just call it a bloodmark. That's where a gray horse has a large concentration of fleabites all gathered together in one spot and makes a little spot of color on their otherwise white body.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

OP, your horse is grey. 100%, no doubt or hesitations about it.

As for what colour he ends up, all greys will end up white eventually, some with flea bites and some without. The only thing that will change that is if the horse passes away before the greying process gets that far, as some horses grey really slowly. Looking at your horse, I don't think he will be a slow grey, I imagine he will be mostly white by the time he is 10 or 12.

When it comes to what colour he is under the grey, it is impossible to tell without seeing his foal coat - not after his first shed, but literally his newborn coat. It is not at all unusual for lighter colours to get a lot darker before they go lighter again, so that isn't a reliable way to tell what colour he is under the grey. This guy is palomino going grey, just to show what I mean about getting darker first. He will end up white too, just like any other grey.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

not saying he has any disease, just that this is a disease in the SE arabians, and since he has a weight problem you should have him checked out.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

CA generally presents at birth, so I wouldn't think this horse had it if he's 2 y/o and isn't showing any signs. I'm also not sure why you think lordosis is related to CA, stevenson. They're two separate, distinct things. :?:

He has a weight problem because he's young, growing, and SEs tend to be gawky and weedy at that age, not because he's suffering from CA. OP, your horse is extremely unlikely to have CA. He looks like any number of young SEs I've seen over the years. They're not the most attractive youngsters at 2, and like most growing animals go through a fugly stage.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

CA presents with neurologic signs and often progresses. It is seen in almost all the arabian strains- but especially egyptian and russian lines. If he is not a stallion and therefore going to reproduce and pass it on and is not showing muscle weakness, backend weakness, clumsiness, tremors or anything of the like, CA testing is not particular important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

